# The Small Business Administration's Payroll Protection Program loan data has been published



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 6, 2020)

Who wants to treasure hunt?  Do you want to treasure hunt?  Do you want to scroll through gigantic fucking CSVs of business names and addresses full of obfuscated data in search of companies and nonprofits you particularly hate who managed to get their hands on gobs and gobs of free government money while you got a fabulous $1,200?

Damn fuckin' right you do.  The FOIA has come through.  The SBA PPP (Small Business Administration Payroll Protection Program) loan list has been published in somewhat redacted form.

*Background*

One of the provisions of the CARES Act, signed into law by President Donald Trump on March 27, 2020, was the launch of the Payroll Protection Program.  The intent of this program was to ensure that small businesses that were being forced into lockdown by the COVID-19 pandemic would not be forced to go into bankruptcy and/or stop paying their employees.  Businesses up to a certain size could apply for and receive a loan that would cover 2.5 months of payroll, the loan was two years in duration at 1% interest, and the loan would be partially or totally forgiven as long as it was spent the way it was intended.

In reality, the implementation of the loan was a shitstorm, and since it was essentially free money, there was a frenzied rush by every single business in the country to get as much of it as possible.  The loan application process was handled through the banks, and the banks favored their biggest customers and ensured that they got loan money -- even when they were too big to qualify for PPP loans -- while everybody else was left holding their dicks in their hands after the PPP funds dried up.

Also, amusingly, the PPP loans were not impact-tested.  Any business, including businesses that were positively impacted by the pandemic, could get a quick, delicious injection of free taxpayer money.

*The Big Reveal*

Recently, in response to a Freedom of Information Act request, the SBA has released data on all PPP loans that were received.  The data was published in the form of CSV files, which are extremely easy to search and filter.  The data has been redacted somewhat:


For loans of *up to $150,000,* there is a separate CSV for each state with lines listing each loan amount, but the identity of each borrower is redacted.  You can see their city, state, ZIP, NAICS code and a few other things, but not business names.
For loans of *$150,000 and above,* there is one gigantic fucking CSV with every borrower's name and address.  The loan amount at this level is redacted down to a range; the lowest range is $150,000-350,000 and the highest range is $5-10 million.

*The Tea*

There is some seriously fucked up shit in the >$150,000 list.  There are megachurches that were spending $5-10 million on payroll every 2.5 months.  Some investigative journalists have been finding businesses owned by wealthy politicians in the >$150,000 list, though I'm too tired at the moment to dig up names.  I'll take care of this tomorrow.  There are all kinds of businesses getting fed gobs and gobs and gobs of free money that they do not need and should not have qualified to receive.

*Have an adventure!*

https://home.treasury.gov/policy-is...a-paycheck-protection-program-loan-level-data to get started.  You'll probably want to download the biggest zipfile at the top of the page, then just go wild in Excel.  Pivot tables or even just the Filter tool are fuckin magic for this.  Look for any business that is notoriously sketchy or corrupt or that you personally hate.

*If the FOIA file is taken down I imagine there will be a public uproar, but if it does anyway, PM me and I'll try and get the whole thing posted here.*

Oh, and because I know someone's going to try: I tried Lolcow LLC, 1776 Hosting, and 1776 Solutions in the >$150,000 sheet and got no hits.  I also opened the <$150,000 sheet for Florida and filtered for only LLCs in the zipcode listed on the Kiwi Farms's contact page, and got over a hundred hits totaling several million bucks, so good fuckin luck if you're going to try and dox Dear Leader's jewgold supply.


----------



## inception_state (Jul 6, 2020)

Edit: Added a few more organizations here rather than clogging up the thread with multiple posts.

I did a quick skim for a few organizations that will likely be controversial. Thanks for the link @Leonard Helplessness, I bet investigative journalists will be having a lot of fun with this over the next couple weeks.

The *ADL* collected a fat government paycheck (surprisingly the SPLC either didn't apply, or was under 150k):                                                                                                                                                                              

$5-10 million​ANTI-DEFAMATION LEAGUE​605 3rd Avenue Fl 10​NEW YORK​NY​10158​813311​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​369​04/28/2020​Bank of America, National Association​NY - 12​

*Zionists:*


Spoiler




b $2-5 million​HADASSAH, THE WOMEN'S ZIONIST ORGANIZATION OF AMERICA, INC​40 Wall street 0.0​NEW YORK​NY​10005​813219​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​175​04/10/2020​JPMorgan Chase Bank, National Association​NY - 10​
 

d $350,000-1 million​THE RELIGIOUS ZIONIST YOUTH MOVEMENT BNEI AKIVA OF THE UNITED STATES AND​520 8TH AVE FL 15​NEW YORK​NY​10018​721214​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​0​06/23/2020​Signature Bank​NY - 10​
 

d $350,000-1 million​WORLD ZIONIST ORGANIZATION - AMERICAN SECTION​633  3RD AVE​NEW YORK​NY​10017​813319​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​180​04/14/2020​HSBC Bank USA, National Association​NY - 12​



*CAIR* (designated terrorist organization in the UAE with ties to the Muslim Brotherhood):


Spoiler




d $350,000-1 million​COUNCIL ON AMERICAN-ISLAMIC RELATIONS, CALIFORNIA​2180 W. Crescent Ave. Suite F​ANAHEIM​CA​92801​813319​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​54​04/14/2020​Beneficial State Bank​CA - 39​
 

e $150,000-350,000​COUNCIL ON AMERICAN ISLAMIC RELATIONS WASHINGTON​1511 3rd Ave Ste 701​SEATTLE​WA​98101​541820​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​9​04/09/2020​Beneficial State Bank​WA - 07​



*Democratic Party* organizations:


Spoiler




d $350,000-1 million​FLORIDA DEMOCRATIC PARTY BUILDING FUND, INC.​214 S. BRONOUGH ST​TALLAHASSEE​FL​32301​541820​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​100​04/15/2020​Newtek Small Business Finance, Inc.​FL - 02​
 

e $150,000-350,000​THE OHIO DEMOCRATIC PARTY​340 E FULTON ST​COLUMBUS​OH​43215​813940​Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​​04/30/2020​First Merchants Bank​OH - 03​



*LGBT Groups:*


Spoiler




d $350,000-1 million​SF LGBT COMMUNITY CENTER​1800 Market Street​SAN FRANCISCO​CA​94102​813319​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​33​04/30/2020​Cross River Bank​CA - 12​
 

e $150,000-350,000​SACRAMENTO LGBT COMMUNITY CENTER​1015 20th Street​SACRAMENTO​CA​95811​813311​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​29​04/28/2020​American River Bank​CA - 06​
 

e $150,000-350,000​THE LGBT COMMUNITY CENTER OF THE DESERT​1301 N Palm Canyon Dr Suite 301​PALM SPRINGS​CA​92262​813311​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​21​04/30/2020​Cross River Bank​CA - 36​
 

d $350,000-1 million​NATIONAL LGBTQ TASK FORCE ACTION FUND INC​1325 MASSACHUSETTS AVE NW FL 6​WASHINGTON​DC​20005​813311​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​35​04/13/2020​Truist Bank d/b/a Branch Banking & Trust Co​DC - 00​
 

e $150,000-350,000​LGBTQ VICTORY FUND INC​1133 15TH ST NW STE 350​WASHINGTON​DC​20005​813319​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​12​05/03/2020​Bank of America, National Association​DC - 00​
 

d $350,000-1 million​LGBT LIFE CENTER​222 West 21st Street F 308​NORFOLK​VA​23517​813212​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​0​04/07/2020​Towne Bank​VA - 03​
 

d $350,000-1 million​TRANSGENDER LAW CENTER​300 FRANK H. OGAWA PLAZA SUITE 9​OAKLAND​CA​94612​813319​Corporation​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​​35​04/28/2020​Congressional Bank​CA - 13​
 

e $150,000-350,000​GAY, LESBIAN, BISEXUAL & TRANSGENDER COMMUNITY CENTER OF COLORADO​1301 E Colfax Ave​DENVER​CO​80218​624190​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​0​04/08/2020​UMB Bank, National Association​CO - 01​
 

c $1-2 million​SERVICES AND ADVOCACY FOR GAY, LESBIAN, BISEXUAL AND TRANSGENDER ELDERS, INC.​305 7TH AVE FL 15​NEW YORK​NY​10001​813410​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​81​04/15/2020​JPMorgan Chase Bank, National Association​NY - 10​
 

e $150,000-350,000​TRANSGENDER LEGAL DEFENSE & EDUCATION FUND INC​520 8th Ave, Suit 2204​NEW YORK​NY​10018​541110​Non-Profit Organization​Unanswered​Unanswered​Unanswered​Y​10​05/01/2020​The National Bank of Coxsackie​NY - 10​




*Planned Parenthood:*


Spoiler




e $150,000-350,000​BETTERHEALTH: A PLANNED PARENTHOOD PARTNERSHIP​414 S Marengo ave​PASADENA​CA​91101​
 

e $150,000-350,000​CA PLANNED PARENTHOOD EDUCATION FUND​3941 ALTA LOMA DR​BONITA​CA​91902​
 

d $350,000-1 million​INTERMOUNTAIN PLANNED PARENTHOOD​9366 Gaither Road​GAITHERSBURG​MD​20877​

e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENT HOOD OF NORTH COUNTRY NEW YORK, INC.​1861 Scottsville Road Bldg 600​ROCHESTER​NY​14623​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD ARIZONA, INC.​186 Sylvania Road​ROCHESTER​NY​14618​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD ASSOCIATION OF UTAH​8200 Republic Airpt​FARMINGDALE​NY​11735​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD CALIFORNIA CENTRAL COAST​22 Bennett St​ROCKVILLE CENTRE​NY​11570​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD GREAT PLAINS​1641 COMMONS PKWY​MACEDON​NY​14502​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD GULF COAST, INC​230 PARK AVE SUITE 910​NEW YORK​NY​10169​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD HUDSON PECONIC, INC.​5 Hudson Valley Professional Plaza​NEWBURGH​NY​12550​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD KEYSTONE​275 NORTH ST​NEWBURGH​NY​12550​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD LEAGUE OF MASSACHUSETTS, INC.​23 KISCONA RD​MOUNT KISCO​NY​10549​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD NORTH CENTRAL STATES​351 SAND LANE​STATEN ISLAND​NY​10305​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF CENTRAL AND WESTERN NEW YORK, INC.​1579 Cherry Valley Turnpike​SKANEATELES​NY​13215​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF DELAWARE, INC.​122 E 42ND ST, SUITE 3900​NEW YORK​NY​10168​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF GREATER OHIO​SMIROS ARCHITECTS LLP​51 GLEN ST​GLEN COVE​NY​NY - 03​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF GREATER TEXAS​88 Pine St 5th Floor​NEW YORK​NY​10005​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF GREATER WASHINGTON AND NORTH IDAHO​280 Michigan St​NORTH TONAWANDA​NY​14120​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF ILLINOIS​5036 JERICHO TPKE​COMMACK​NY​11725​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF INDIANA AND KENTUCKY, INC.​2482 3rd Avenue​BRONX​NY​10454​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF MARYLAND​40 FLORIDA STREET​FARMINGSALE​NY​11735​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF METROPOLITAN​1000 UNION ST​NEWARK​NY​14513​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF METROPOLITAN WASHINGTON DC, INC.​105 WASHINGTON ST​UTICA​NY​13502​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF MICHIGAN​600 OAKRIDGE CMNS​SOUTH SALEM​NY​10590​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF NORTHERN NEW ENGLAND, INC.​27 East Jericho Turnpike​MINEOLA​NY​11501​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF NORTHERN, CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY INC.​456 Griffing Ave​RIVERHEAD​NY​11901​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF SOUTH FLORIDA AND THE TREASURE COAST, INC.​305 Canal Street​NEW YORK​NY​10013​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND INC​810 Middle Country Road​SAINT JAMES​NY​11780​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF SOUTHWEST & CENTRA​157 W MAIN ST​SMITHTOWN​NY​11787​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF SOUTHWESTERN OREGON​890 JERICHO TPKE​SMITHTOWN​NY​11787​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF THE COLUBMIA WILLAMETTE INC​8702 ROCKAWAY BEACH BLVD​ROCKAWAY BEACH​NY​11693​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF THE ST. LOUIS REGION AND SOUTHWEST MISSOURI​5804 clarendon rd​BROOKLYN​NY​11203​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD OF WISCONSIN, INC.​32 HOLLY DR​EAST NORTHPORT​NY​11731​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD ORANGE AND SAN BERNARDINO COUNTIES, INC.​13831 Westbury Cut Off Road​RED CREEK​NY​13143​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD PASADENA AND SAN GABRIEL VALLEY​55 Hilton Avenue Suite 101​GARDEN CITY​NY​11530​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SHASTA DIABLO INC.​233 Kingsboro Ave​GLOVERSVILLE​NY​12078​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SOUTH ATLANTIC​21 Greenpoint Ave​BROOKLYN​NY​11222​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SOUTH TEXAS​173 Mineola Blvd.​MINEOLA​NY​11501​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SOUTHEAST INC​157 forest ave​MASSAPEQUA​NY​11758​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SOUTHEASTERN PENNSYL​121 N Center St​PERRY​NY​14530​​e $150,000-350,000​PLANNED PARENTHOOD SOUTHWEST OHIO​1 Main Street​SAG HARBOR​NY​11963​​
 

b $2-5 million​ROCKY MOUNTAIN PLANNED PARENTHOOD, INC.​615 Chestnut Street 120​PHILADELPHIA​PA​19106​
 

e $150,000-350,000​UPPER HUDSON PLANNED PARENTHOOD​5700 OLD RICHMOND AVE STE C14​RICHMOND​VA​23226​
 

c $1-2 million​VIRGINIA LEAGUE FOR PLANNED PARENTHOOD INC​130 S 72ND AVE​YAKIMA​WA​98908​




*Scientologists:*


Spoiler




e $150,000-350,000​CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY MISSION OF BELLEAIR​5209 Mountview Blvd​DENVER​CO​80207​e $150,000-350,000​CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY OF NEW YORK​7430 E Park Meadows Dr Suite 300​LONE TREE​CO​80124​
 

d $350,000-1 million​FOUNDING CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY OF WASHINGTON DC​1301 Armitage Ave​MELROSE PARK​IL​60160​




*NAACP:*


Spoiler




e $150,000-350,000​NATIONAL ASSOCIATION FOR THE ADVANCEMENT OF COLORED PEOPLE​2 S. Kinderkamack Road Suite 208​MONTVALE​NJ​7645​




*Media Matters *(left-wing PAC):


Spoiler




b $2-5 million​MEDIA MATTERS FOR AMERICA​8905 Cornhusker Highway​LINCOLN​NE​68507​


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 6, 2020)

The Ayn Rand Institute got $350,000 - $1,000,000.  This is good.


----------



## karz (Jul 6, 2020)

This is absolutely ludicrous. Especially the ADL.
They collect fat checks for """working""" with """problematic""" organizations, since they're a """civil society""".
Of all the organizations, they deserve absolutely no money - not because 
> they're joo society hurrrrr
it's because they _do not need the money_. At all.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 7, 2020)

And you fags all wanted to shit on me when I said taxes are bullshit.


----------



## Safir (Jul 7, 2020)

God fucking dammit. And I thought the Russian one was bad (it had gambling in it, which got taken out after people noticed).


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 7, 2020)

I know people who legitimately used this program who are already sweating how they're going to start paying back their $15,000 PPP loan in a year. To see some of these "small businesses" grabbing 6-7 figures is pretty gross.


----------



## inception_state (Jul 7, 2020)

Some JERK said:


> I know people who legitimately used this program who are already sweating how they're going to start paying back their $15,000 PPP loan in a year. To see some of these "small businesses" grabbing 6-7 figures is pretty gross.



There's some pretty questionable stuff there if you go digging. Like this trio of Alaska companies that have mailing addresses of an industrial lot, a small clothing store and a PO box that got $6-15 million in PPP funds (I have no proof these companies are related other than the similar naming scheme and origin state):


b $2-5 million​#3 ZIMMIES, INC.​1900 PREMIER CT​ANCHORAGE​AK​99502​
 

b $2-5 million​#7 ZIMMIES, INC.​132 Lincoln St​SITKA​AK​99835​b $2-5 million​#8 ZIMMIES, INC.​PO Box 73398​FAIRBANKS​AK​99707​


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Jul 7, 2020)

karz said:


> This is absolutely ludicrous. Especially the ADL.
> They collect fat checks for """working""" with """problematic""" organizations, since they're a """civil society""".
> Of all the organizations, they deserve absolutely no money - not because
> > they're joo society hurrrrr
> it's because they _do not need the money_. At all.


lol your taxes payed for jews to try and destroy all your hobbies
LOL


----------



## mandatorylurk (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm seeing companies we do work for that took this in the 350-1 million range, gonna remember this if they try and play the "we have no moneyz" game.

I don't understand why the <150,000 doesn't have names, that should be privy to the public as well.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 7, 2020)

Just a reminder that a small business with 20-30 employees is going to have millions in payroll expenses alone over the course of a year. Also, if I’m not mistaken this lists all the businesses _approved_ for loans, not necessarily those to which money has actually been disbursed.

To check this, I looked at the $150,000+ spreadsheet alone and found 600,000 entries. Multiply that by the _minimum_ loan amount and you get around $900 billion, *(Edit: I’m a fucking moron and fat fingered the input, it’s $90 billion, see my post below) *which is substantially more than the reported $500 billion or so that the treasury report indicates has actually been used. Meaning a small fraction of the businesses on both lists have used anywhere close to the full amount they’ve been approved for.

I know of a couple businesses through professional contacts who have applied as a contingency and as far as I know haven’t used any money yet, and I don’t blame them in the least. I’m sure there’s abuse and fraud occurring, which is inevitable with this much money being on offer, but so far the numbers show that the vast majority of loan approved businesses have shown reluctance to suck on the government’s teat. At least in this case.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jul 7, 2020)

To increase your DoXxXing power, you can cross-reference the "NAICSCode" column in the anonymized data versus the code lists here:


			https://www.census.gov/eos/www/naics/downloadables/downloadables.html
		

 (take the "code file")
That'll tell you what kind of business it is (out of a list of 2000 or so choices)
Especially if you're looking through a small town, there probably aren't too many of each kind of business.

Using this info I found a small-town golf course in my state that claims to have saved _dozens_ of jobs. That seems faintly ridiculous even if every guy who mows the grass is a full-time employee on the payroll.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 7, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> To check this, I looked at the $150,000+ spreadsheet alone and found 600,000 entries. Multiply that by the _minimum_ loan amount and you get around $900 billion, which is substantially more than the reported $500 billion or so that the treasury report indicates has actually been used.


The calculation you made comes to $90 billion, not $900 billion.  The SBA released a breakdown of loan amounts here, which you can use for further analysis.  It looks like this really is for loans that were actually disbursed, not simply what was approved.

What bothers me about this is not the small businesses on the list so much as it is the political groups and other scummy nonprofits.  The for-profits are at least getting taxed (indirectly) on the forgiveness amount; for activist nonprofits this is just a handout.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 7, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The calculation you made comes to $90 billion, not $900 billion.  The SBA released a breakdown of loan amounts here, which you can use for further analysis.  It looks like this really is for loans that were actually disbursed, not simply what was approved.
> 
> What bothers me about this is not the small businesses on the list so much as it is the political groups and other scummy nonprofits.  The for-profits are at least getting taxed (indirectly) on the forgiveness amount; for activist nonprofits this is just a handout.


Thanks for catching that, I’m an idiot and messed up my input. I saw that report, that’s what I was comparing the spreadsheet to. Still, I picked a state that roughly has 1/50 the US GDP. Multiply the low-end estimate of $90 billion by 50 and you still get $4.5 trillion, which is far more than the $500 billion shown in the report. I think the $150,000 and below spreadsheet is more transparent and might show disbursement numbers, but I’m still of the opinion that the $150K + sheet is approval and not disbursement.

As for your point with non-profits, I agree entirely. It’s definitely an interesting list, to say the least.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 7, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> Thanks for catching that, I’m an idiot and messed up my input. I saw that report, that’s what I was comparing the spreadsheet to. Still, I picked a state that roughly has 1/50 the US GDP. Multiply the low-end estimate of $90 billion by 50 and you still get $4.5 trillion, which is far more than the $500 billion shown in the report. I think the $150,000 and below spreadsheet is more transparent and might show disbursement numbers, but I’m still of the opinion that the $150K + sheet is approval and not disbursement.
> 
> As for your point with non-profits, I agree entirely. It’s definitely an interesting list, to say the least.


Where did you get that $90 billion amount for Missouri from?  The SBA report shows a total PPP approval amount of $9.1 billion for that state.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 7, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Where did you get that $90 billion amount for Missouri from?  The SBA report shows a total PPP approval amount of $9.1 billion for that state.


I’m a moron and if I were smart I’d exit this thread before I embarrass myself any further.

I was under the impression that a firm in particular that I knew of was approved but hadn’t used any loan money, but I confirmed today that they actually had. I saw their name on the list and made a poor assumption and that colored my expectations when I was doing my estimates.

I forgot that the $150k+ spreadsheet was all states, and ran with that estimate as if it were the other state I pulled.

Long story short, don’t try to do math for internet ass pats when you should be working and don’t believe surface level math from anonymous assholes who may be too stupid to check their arithmetic and assumptions.

I went through again and yes it looks like the numbers in the spreadsheet are disbursements, I got a quick rough estimate that is in line with the total listed in the report. So please ignore the page I wasted speculating on that question.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 7, 2020)

Tour of Italy said:


> I was under the impression that a firm in particular that I knew of was approved but hadn’t used any loan money, but I confirmed today that they actually had. I saw their name on the list and made a poor assumption and that colored my expectations when I was doing my estimates.


All good.  Whether the loan money has been "used" can be a little bit unclear, since to my knowledge some banks will require the loan to be deposited in a brand new bank account used only for payroll and other expenses that qualify for forgiveness.  This used to be important, since borrowers originally had to spend 2.5 months of payroll over an 8-week "covered period" to qualify for full forgiveness (to make up for the discrepancy they could do shit like add in costs of utilities and mortgage interest).  However, that covered period has been tripled to 24 weeks, so basically everybody will get full forgiveness now.



Kosher Dill said:


> To increase your DoXxXing power, you can cross-reference the "NAICSCode" column in the anonymized data versus the code lists here:
> 
> 
> https://www.census.gov/eos/www/naics/downloadables/downloadables.html
> ...



Good shit.  I'm using it to drill down on nonprofits getting big payouts, filtering by NAICS codes for activist orgs and so on.  Here's a few quick data dumps.


Orgs whose NAICS delineates them as explicitly "political" aren't anything too immediately remarkable other than the Taxpayers for Common Sense (lol):



Spoiler: POLITICAL ORGANIZATIONS




LoanRangeBusinessNameAddressCityStateZipNAICSCodeJobsRetainedCDb $2-5 millionMDRC200 Vesey Street FL 23NEW YORKNY10281​813940​299​NY - 10c $1-2 millionHILLTOP PUBLIC SOLUTIONS LLC3000 K ST NW STE 320WASHINGTONDC20007​813940​63​DC - 00c $1-2 millionPASO DEL NORTE CHILDREN'S DEVELOPMENT CENTER1101 E SCHUSTEREL PASOTX79902​813940​126​TX - 16d $350,000-1 millionEMERGE AMERICA351 California St. Suite 930SAN FRANCISCOCA94104​813940​36​CA - 12d $350,000-1 millionTHE ARC OF THE EAST BAY1101 Walpert St.HAYWARDCA94541​813940​50​CA - 15d $350,000-1 millionISSUE ONE1401 K ST NW STE 350WASHINGTONDC20005​813940​21​DC - 00d $350,000-1 millionSEARCH FOR COMMON GROUND1730 Rhode Island Ave NW Fl 11thWASHINGTONDC20036​813940​77​DC - 00d $350,000-1 millionINK IMPRESSIONS INC7000 ZENITH CT NEALBUQUERQUENM87144​813940​NM - 01d $350,000-1 millionAUSTIN CHRISTIAN EDUCATION FOUNDATION300 E Huntland Dr.AUSTINTX78752​813940​64​TX - 10d $350,000-1 millionBRAZOS TRANSIT DISTRICT1759 N EARL RUDDER FWYBRYANTX77803​813940​124​TX - 17d $350,000-1 millionFAMILY ELDERCARE, INC.1700 RUTHERFORD LNAUSTINTX78754​813940​40​TX - 10d $350,000-1 millionNATIONAL WRITE YOUR CONGRESSMAN INC2435 North Central Expressway STE 300RICHARDSONTX75080​813940​45​TX - 03d $350,000-1 millionWASHINGTON INTELLIGENCE BUREAU4128 PEPSI PLCHANTILLYVA20151​813940​97​VA - 10d $350,000-1 millionLUCY BURNS INSTITUTE INC8383 GREENWAY BLVD STE 600MIDDLETONWI53562​813940​68​WI - 02d $350,000-1 millionCOMMUNITY ACTION OF LARAMIE COUNTY, INC1920 EVANS AVECHEYENNEWY82001​813940​48​WY - 00e $150,000-350,000EXPECT MORE ARIZONA2415 E CAMELBACK ROAD, SUITE 500PHOENIXAZ85011​813940​11​AZ - 07e $150,000-350,000ROSE FOUNDATION FOR COMMUNITIES AND THE ENVIRONMENT201 4TH ST STE 102OAKLANDCA94607​813940​15​CA - 13e $150,000-350,000AXIOM STRATEGIES INC1600 BROADWAY STE 1350DENVERCO80202​813940​9​CO - 01e $150,000-350,000FORMER MEMBERS OF CONGRESS, INC1401 K Street NW #901WASHINGTONDC20005​813940​12​DC - 00e $150,000-350,000TAXPAYERS FOR COMMON SENSE651 Pennsylvania Ave SEWASHINGTONDC20003​813940​9​DC - 00e $150,000-350,000THIRD WAY FOUNDATION INC.1200 New Hampshire Ave., NWWASHINGTONDC20036​813940​15​DC - 00e $150,000-350,000U.S.-INDIA STRATEGIC PARTNERSHIP, INC.2550 M ST NW SUITE 323WASHINGTONDC20037​813940​12​DC - 00e $150,000-350,000WINNING CONNECTIONS, INC.317 Pennsylvania Ave SE 2nd FloorWASHINGTONDC20003​813940​11​DC - 00e $150,000-350,000BLACK REPUBLICAN CAUCUS OF FLORIDA499 East Palmetto Park Road Suite 212, Boca Raton, FL, 33432BOCA RATONFL33432​813940​11​FL - 22e $150,000-350,000PARTNERSHIP FOR SOUTHERN EQUITY55 Ivan Allen Jr Blvd NW STE 530ATLANTAGA30308​813940​20​GA - 05e $150,000-350,000ACTION CENTER ON RACE AND THE ECONOMY INSTITUTE1901 W. CARROLL AVECHICAGOIL60612​813940​12​IL - 05e $150,000-350,000THE ADVENTURE CLUB INC105 E JOILET STSCHEREVILLEIL46375​813940​169​IL - 01e $150,000-350,000RYAN ERWIN AND ASSOCIATES9500 W FLAMINGO RD STE 203LAS VEGASNV89147​813940​18​NV - 01e $150,000-350,000LEGAL MOMENTUM32 BROADWAY STE 1801NEW YORKNY10004​813940​12​NY - 10e $150,000-350,000JVA CAMPAIGNS, LLC230 E TOWN STCOLUMBUSOH43215​813940​17​OH - 03e $150,000-350,000THE OHIO DEMOCRATIC PARTY340 E FULTON STCOLUMBUSOH43215​813940​OH - 03e $150,000-350,000ADVANCE CHILD CARE-ARTS, INC.4220 W. Oak StreetPALESTINETX75801​813940​54​TX - 05e $150,000-350,000BIG BROTHERS BIG SISTERS OF CENTRAL TEXAS INC4800 MANOR RD BLDG K-100AUSTINTX78723​813940​8​TX - 10e $150,000-350,000GENAUSTIN2010 HAMILTON AVEAUSTINTX78702​813940​12​TX - 25e $150,000-350,000MAJELLA CARES5806 MESA DR STE 390AUSTINTX78731​813940​9​TX - 10e $150,000-350,000MARIAN MOSS ENTERPRISES INC4001 MARTIN L KING BLVDLUBBOCKTX79404​813940​8​TX - 19e $150,000-350,000PARKSIDE COMMUNITY MONTESSORI SCHOOL3207 West Slaughter LaneAUSTINTX78748​813940​19​TX - 21e $150,000-350,000SCIENCE SPECTRUM INC2579 LOOP 289 STE 250LUBBOCKTX79423​813940​13​TX - 19e $150,000-350,000TEXAS CAMPAIGN FOR THE ENVIRONMENT FUND105 West Riverside Dr Suite 120AUSTINTX78704​813940​27​TX - 21e $150,000-350,000THE GRIFFIN SCHOOL INC5001 EVANS AVEAUSTINTX78751​813940​0​TX - 10e $150,000-350,000RUN THE WORLD DIGITAL CORP.1324 SPAIGHT STMADISONWI53703​813940​16​WI - 02




There are *ten fucking thousand religious organizations* in the list.  I'll list only the ones that got the most money, and I will also note that I've heard rumblings that the Archdiocese of Chicago required all of its subsidiary organizations to apply for PPP funding whether they needed it or not.  Also, some religious organizations like to report under the NAICS codes for grantmaking foundations or human rights orgs or other shit rather than as religious organizations; these are just the ones listed as religious:



Spoiler: RELIGIOUS ORGANIZATIONS




a $5-10 millionCATHOLIC CHARITIES CYO OF THE ARCHDIOCESE OF SAN FRANCISCO990 Eddy StreetSAN FRANCISCOCA94109​813110​480​CA - 12a $5-10 millionDIOCESE OF MONTEREY PARISH & SCHOOL OPERATING CORPORATION425 Church StMONTEREYCA93940​813110​495​CA - 20a $5-10 millionTHE ROMAN CATHOLIC BISHOP OF SAN BERNARDINO1201 HIGHLAND AVESAN BERNARDINOCA92404​813110​498​CA - 08a $5-10 millionGRACE FELLOWSHIP OF WEST PALM BEACH INC8350 OKEECHOBEE BLVDWEST PALM BEACHFL33411​813110​182​FL - 18a $5-10 millionREFORMED UNIVERSITY FELLOWSHIP1700 North Brown Road Suite 104LAWRENCEVILLEGA30043​813110​464​GA - 07a $5-10 millionEVANGELICAL LUTHERAN CHURCH IN AMERICA8765 W Higgins RoadCHICAGOIL60631​813110​0​IL - 05a $5-10 millionWILLOW CREEK COMMUNITY CHURCH, INC.67 E. Algonquin RoadBARRINGTONIL60010​813110​353​IL - 06a $5-10 millionDIOCESE OF COVINGTON1125 MADISON AVENUECOVINGTONKY41011​813110​500​KY - 04a $5-10 millionPRESBYTERIAN CHURCH USA A CORP100 WITHERSPOON STLOUISVILLEKY40202​813110​KY - 03a $5-10 millionROMAN CATHOLIC DIOCESE OF LEXINGTON1310 W MAIN STLEXINGTONKY40508​813110​500​KY - 06a $5-10 millionJOYCE MEYER MINISTRIES, INC.700 GRACE PKWYFENTONMO63026​813110​402​MO - 02a $5-10 millionROMAN CATHOLIC BISHOP OF LAS VEGAS AND HIS SUCCESSORS, A CORPORATION SOLE336 Cathedral WayLAS VEGASNV89109​813110​500​NV - 01a $5-10 millionARCHDIOCESE OF NEW YORK1011 1st Avenue - 19th Floor 0.0NEW YORKNY10022​813110​462​NY - 12a $5-10 millionTHE NORTHEASTERN CONFERENCE CORP OF SEVENTH-DAY ADVENTISTS115-50 Merrick BlvdJAMAICANY11434​813110​419​NY - 05a $5-10 millionUNION FOR REFORM JUDAISM633 Third AvenueNEW YORKNY10017​813110​377​NY - 12a $5-10 millionLIFE. CHURCH OPERATIONS, LLC4600 E. 2nd StreetEDMONDOK73034​813110​451​OK - 03a $5-10 millionSPIRITRUST LUTHERAN1015 Pennsylvania AvenueYORKPA17404​813110​500​PA - 04a $5-10 millionDIOCESE OF KNOXVILLE805 NORTHSHORE DRKNOXVILLETN37919​813110​499​TN - 02a $5-10 millionPOTOMAC CONFERENCE CORPORATION OF SEVENTH-DAY ADVENTISTSPOTOMAC CONFERENCE CORPORATION OF SEVENTH-DAY ADVENTISTSSTAUNTONVA24401​813110​393​VA - 06




Civic and social organizations receiving big payouts are 2000 strong, and include some big names such as the Wikimedia Foundation, who received $5-10 million.  It also has a shitload of YMCAs and girl scouts as well as these fine chaps:



Spoiler: GUESS WHO!




LoanRangeBusinessNameAddressCityStateZipNAICSCodeJobsRetainedCDe $150,000-350,000TRANSLIFELINE# 11253 195 41ST STOAKLANDCA94611​813410​31​CA - 11




Lastly, just for fun, I ran a name filter for something that we hold very special on the Kiwi Farms:



Spoiler: AUTISM



gdi i was going to list 194 autism organizations who received a total of roughly $131 million but i hit the character limit



Happy hunting!  Oh, and the PETA got $2-5 million.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 7, 2020)

The Establishment skimming off the top of supposed financial aid. Tale as old as time.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 7, 2020)

Well, this is really juicy. I already found a couple of companies I know were positively impacted that got fat loans. Not sure what to do with that information though.

How about companies that got loans but laid off people anyway? Found a few of those.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 7, 2020)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> The Ayn Rand Institute got $350,000 - $1,000,000.  This is good.


honestly i feel people that care about this deserve to be tortured, mutilated, and killed. The rest of the internet is exactly like you, a bunch of shitheads who believe some random small institute was the only one that took money. redditors like you dont give a fuck that the ADL, Planned Parenthood, PETA and other faggot groups got millions. 

TL;DR congrats on successfully sweeping this up with your broom shannon


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 7, 2020)

melty said:


> Well, this is really juicy. I already found a couple of companies I know were positively impacted that got fat loans. Not sure what to do with that information though.
> 
> How about companies that got loans but laid off people anyway? Found a few of those.



This is interesting, considering that the PPP loan forgiveness process is specifically designed to prevent companies from doing this.  There's a lot of calculations that you have to run in order to show that you haven't made any changes to your staff compared to an equivalent lookback period, and you're not allowed to cut anyone's pay by more than 25% during the covered period or the forgiveness amount gets impacted.

Granted, my understanding of this is for how loan forgiveness worked prior to implementation of ihe 24-week covered period, which may have fucked up everything.



2020Suicide said:


> honestly i feel people that care about this deserve to be tortured, mutilated, and killed. The rest of the internet is exactly like you, a bunch of shitheads who believe some random small institute was the only one that took money. redditors like you dont give a fuck that the ADL, Planned Parenthood, PETA and other faggot groups got millions.
> 
> TL;DR congrats on successfully sweeping this up with your broom shannon



Source your quotes.


----------



## 2021Murder (Jul 7, 2020)

https://old.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/hmksfr/in_sign_of_the_times_ayn_rand_institute_approved/
		




			https://old.reddit.com/r/neoliberal/comments/hmm5ct/ayn_rand_institute_approved_for_ppp_loan_i_cant/
		










						OC-based Ayn Rand Institute Received between $350K and $1 million in federal PPP loans
					

Posted in r/orangecounty by u/Tony_M_Nyphot • 99 points and 45 comments




					old.reddit.com
				












						Ayn Rand Institute accepts support from government PPP program
					

Posted in r/progressive by u/EconHacker • 355 points and 53 comments




					old.reddit.com
				






			https://gothamist.com/news/extra-extra-donkey-lullaby
		




			https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewsolender/2020/07/06/vocal-opponents-of-federal-spending-took-ppp-loans-including-ayn-rand-institute-grover-norquist-group/#7e132e103d53
		










						The Tribal Mentality Behind Hit Pieces on Ayn Rand
					

Keith Lockitch and Elan Journo analyze two articles that are representative of the tribal mentality in journalism when it comes to analyzing Ayn Rand and her philosophy.




					newideal.aynrand.org
				












						"Laissez-Faire Capitalism" advocate Ayn Rand Institute approved for PPP loan
					

New information released by the U.S. Small Business Administration showed that the Ayn Rand Institute received between $350,000 and $1 million.




					www.newsweek.com
				






			https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-ppp-ayn-rand/in-sign-of-the-times-ayn-rand-institute-approved-for-ppp-loan-idUSKBN248026


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Jul 8, 2020)

2020Suicide said:


> https://old.reddit.com/r/nottheonion/comments/hmksfr/in_sign_of_the_times_ayn_rand_institute_approved/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Figures that a ton of people would publish about them.  The fact that a lot of big news organizations mocking the Ayn Rand Institute for taking gobs of government assistance doesn't make it much less funny in my view, given Ayn Rand's views on the concept of government assistance.

Granted, I don't even know why the Ayn Rand Institute exists.  Are they trying to make any kind of change in the world or just vacuuming up money?


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 14, 2020)

That question could be asked of almost any nonprofit or NGO.


----------

